# Backdrag Problems



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've only done this for a few days now, since we haven't got much snow in my area yet, but I seem to be having an issue with backdragging. I have a '06 F250 SuperDuty 4x4 with a 7'6" Curtis 3000 Hitch'n'Go. I've taken off the shoes, but it still doesn't seem to have enough pressure when back dragging. Going forward, it's great, no issues. Am I doing something wrong? Sometimes I have to wiggle the blade a few times back and forth to get dug in, but when I start to back up, it doesn't seem to want to stick.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds about rite to me. works better (but not great) if the plow starts on dry pavement. 7 1/2 is probably a Little light for backdraging. a backdrag edge will work a LOT better.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Sometimes, of its heavy or packed snow, you are better off to push the snow up, lift the blade over it and then drag it back.


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

That's what I started doing. I just thought it would be a lot easier & cleaner when backdragging...but I guess it'll all come with experience. Thanks guys!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Some plows just seem to backdrag better than others.

Watch those garage doors..........


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol...yeah, I stay at least 2-3 feet away from the garage. I watched a guy push a pile stright though one last week.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I would be very careful about pushing any wet snow up to any door. If you go a bit too far, and can't get the plow behind it to back drag it out, you may have to do a lot of shoveling. Like one of the guys said yesterday, if there is a lot of snow, take it out a few feet at a time.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

You need one of these http://www.backdragblades.com
it makes your plow work as good going backwards as when your going forward. Night and day difference. I'll show you a picture of the one I have on my Curtis if you want. Mater of fact next time It snows I will video it working on the fresh stuff.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i like the idea of my western backdrag edge better than that one. although that is heavier duty, but looks like itll just float right over the hardpack just like anything else..try tapping the up on the switch, that should keep the plow from being in float mode!


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

suzuki0702;922747 said:


> i like the idea of my western backdrag edge better than that one. although that is heavier duty, but looks like itll just float right over the hardpack just like anything else..try tapping the up on the switch, that should keep the plow from being in float mode!


Does the western plow not have a chain connecting the plow to the lift cylinder? I am not familliar with them. If there is a chain, it doesn't matter whether your in float or not, thee is no down pressure holding it down.

I'll make a video next time I use it. Its the reverse angle of it that make it work so well. When it's down (in float) and I am backing up. It BITES down into the snow because it has a sharp edge just like the front cutting edge does, the weight of the snow I am backdragging, makes it bite harder. There is a sort break in period after you install it, after a short while, the front cutting edge, and the backdrag edge, are groud down to the same level, perfectly even on a flat surface. so whether you are going forward or backward you have two blades scraping the asphalt clean. hard to describe but like I said I will make a video next time we get some snow.


----------



## icemancometh (Sep 15, 2009)

Its all about weight, i added an additional cutting edge only an extra 70 lbs or so to a fisher 7.5 ft plow
and it back drags much better than last year.
with large amounts of heavy wet snow then i agree with the above posts you will want to add a back blade.
Jr


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

[QUOTE='08FX4SnoPro3K;923543]Does the western plow not have a chain connecting the plow to the lift cylinder? I am not familliar with them. If there is a chain, it doesn't matter whether your in float or not, thee is no down pressure holding it down.

I'll[/QUOTE]

absolutely it does! so yeah no extra downpressure there.you would think the 857lbs blade would be heavy enough to stay down...its not!:realmad:


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Not sure if works??*

http://www.backdragblades.com
*Not sure if works??*


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

It works great. That's what I have on my Curtis. It's the reverse angle of it. When you start backing up, it's like the weight of the snow your dragging forces the blade down harder. I can back up 60 or 70 feet with a 5 inch snow fall and the blade doesn't ride up at all

the only downside is when I bought mine he didn't make them for a Curtis with a trip edge. So I couldn't use the bolts that hold the cutting edge like you're supposed to be able to. I had to drill new holes about a half an inch above them and use a second set of bolts. But it was worth the work because the end result is good. 

I should really post a video of this thing working in a storm. Next time it snows I will.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the install on a trip edge? I was looking at the website this morning and noticed they don't make any for a trip edge, or Fisher. I was hoping it could be modified somehow.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

It installs the same on a trip edge as a fixed edge. What you need to do is see what other brands have the same bolt patern on the cutting edge. Also if you call the guy and talk to him he'll probably make one for you if you can give him the measurements. I talked to him on the phone when I ordered mine. Sounds like an old timer but nice to talk to. 

I will post some pictures of mine. 

There was a piece of steel welded at an angle on the back of my trip edge. I had go use a grinder and grind off the welds to get it out of the way. This back dragger replaces that brace piece when it's bolted into position. 

I'll get some pics of mine posted later. I'm at work right now.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

plowguy43;946379 said:



> Can you post pictures of the install on a trip edge? I was looking at the website this morning and noticed they don't make any for a trip edge, or Fisher. I was hoping it could be modified somehow.


What kind of fisher do you have? Fisher is posted right between meyer and western on the availability page. If the cutting edge on a fisher trip edge blade and a regular fisher, they you'll be able to do it like I did. Just drill a second set of holes. Get a good drill bit to do it. I used a piece of crap bit and it took a long time to drill them all.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Western makes one that would work on your Fisher, and it works fantastic. Has a bit more of a sharper angle to scrape in and be held down, though.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.backdragblades.com/yardwork.asp

I got one in October, the pic on the bottom is my blade with it installed. Although we haven't had a good snow yet:realmad: the times i did use it it worked great.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

plowguy43;946379 said:


> Can you post pictures of the install on a trip edge? I was looking at the website this morning and noticed they don't make any for a trip edge, or Fisher. I was hoping it could be modified somehow.


There's a Fisher dealer in Salem NH that fabs and sells his own back drag edge for the Fisher plows...give him a call (his name is Jeff) and see what he can do for you...here's his website link.

http://www.thetrailerguynh.com/default.htm


----------



## wildwilly (Oct 6, 2009)

Liberty metal fabrication in Bowmanville (baseline and liberty)might be able to fab something for you or kerr Industries (bloor at harmony exit) may be able to get something for you...dont go to jensens theyll tear your A** and your wallet a new one..

see you around town!!


----------

